

LastPass Acquires Xmarks - pointillistic
http://blog.lastpass.com/2010/12/lastpass-acquires-xmarks.html

======
pointillistic
More people are familiar with Xmarks and this gives LastPass the buzz and the
exposure. LastPass is one of the rare companies the really figured out the
freemium part. Also considering that Xmarks were going out of business
outright, this probably didn't cost that much. Lastpass is so far ahead of
everyone and have such a superior product that the traditional browser
competitions are not a match to their offering.

